
White House “looking at” idea to regulate Google - learc83
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/trump-news-on-google-is-rigged-against-him/
======
Spivak
Ignore the political landscape for a second because that's a rabbit hole that
will make you go mad.

Does a person have a reasonable expectation that Google is providing them
unbiased results? Do people use Google for curated content or as a tool?

Would you be upset if Gmail search was paid to push Pizza Hut's email
marketing at the top of any search that that it could be a result for?

Would you be upset if Gmail's spam filter had a lower bar for flagging their
competitors products as spam?

Would you be upset if every time you tpyed Writer into Windows Search and Word
was always the first result?

Would you be upset if you typed Firefox into Bing and a full page ad for Edge
was the first result?

Would you be upset if you searched for Chromecast on Amazon and the first page
of results were Fire sticks?

If you searched Messenger in Google play and Allo and Hangouts were the first
results?

If you searched for channels in Twitch and all the Twitch partners were forced
to the top?

If you search for a video in YouTube and YT Red results and monetized videos
were forced to the top?

If you searched for reviews of the new Pixel phone and Google manually gave
positive reviews a higher rank?

Regardless of what you think about the relity of this specific situation I
think its hard to argue that having search be biased twoard/against anything
other than what the user is looking for is a dark pattern that deserves to be
regulated out of existence since companies clearly can't help themselves. And
if any company is providing unbiased results then there's nothing to worry
about.

